# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Do te permisonin keto gjera forumin ?

## qeveriablu

Kisha disa propozime stafit te Forumit Shqiptar neqoftese do i shihte te udhes ti aplikonte apo te pakten ti merrte ne shqyrtim :

 *Postimet qe jane jashte Teme apo permbajne fyerje personale -Te jipet karton i kuq ne fund te postimit perkates,kartoni i kuq duhet qarte te shihet ne fund te shkrimit .Kartoni te permbaje pike ndeshkuese te themi 50 pike.

 *Postimet qe marrin kartonin e kuq nuk mund te komentohen apo citohen nga anetaret e tjere -qellimi eshte qe te mos degjeneron tema ne fyerje personale dhe shkrime off-topic.Citimi apo komentimi i shkrimeve qe kane marr karton do te ndeshkohen me karton te kuq dhe pike negative.

 *Troll (provokim ) te ndeshkohen me karton te kuq.Pike negative 100.

 *Piket max. negative qe do i mbledh anetari te themi 1000 pike -do plotesonte kushtin qe te perjashtohet perfundimisht nga forumi.

 *Qellimi i ketyre masave duhet te jete ne ate drejtim qe forumisti i cili shkruan jashte teme apo sherbehet me fyerje,provokime duke pare qe eshte duke ju ofruar 1000 pikeve dhe do te perjashtohet do te ndrroj sjelljen duke llogarritur qe ka deshire ende te qendroj ne kete forum.

-Me merr mendja qe keto masa do permisonin kualitetin e forumit ?

Por problem do ishte puna e moderatoreve.Ata duhen te jene ne lartesine e detyres se tyre,dhe te jene te panshem ne dhenien e kartoneve te kuq .
P.sh. mua moderatori Smth poetic menjehere do me jipte kartone te kuqe qe te mbledh 1000 pike dhe te me perjashtoj nga Forumi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

po une mendoj qe edhe kritika duhet te egzistoje po kuptohet deri ne ate masen qe mos te fyhen antaret ndermjet vete.....

----------


## oret_e_vona

Po cdo gje behet nga ( Njeriu ) qe do postoj , se cfare karakteri ka , se per cfare hyn ne Forum , per te kaluar kohen apo thjesht per te ofenduar etj etj , kjo eshte kryesorja . Persa i perket asaj qe ti ke shtrruar me lart pak a shum po  e ben si ne kohen e xhaxhit ( Enver )  :buzeqeshje:  , ideja eshte qe cdo Moderator te bej ate qe i takon dhe cdo gje eshte e rregullt , gjithsesi dhe pak ndrryshime duhen besoj .

----------


## e panjohura

Hmmm,me siguri do mbeteshin vetem moderatoret dhe ndoshta 100 antar-e ne forum!

----------


## oret_e_vona

lol E Panjohura , mbase edhe Moderatoret do ikshin :PPPppp

----------


## e panjohura

oret_e_vona,e shef cfar njerez mban toka?,,qeveriablu'' ne vend qe te punson njerzimin,do i largoj nga detyra edhe moderatoret pra!  :perqeshje:

----------


## oret_e_vona

Se kishte me te keq  :buzeqeshje:  , thjesht nje mendim me rregulla Ploretiarate  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## ganimet

saber.... qa po bahet matan Ibri.Largohen vet se i  thrret Vatani.do ikun do  andej do mandej e pastaj ja fillojm nga e para.

----------


## qeveriablu

> Hmmm,me siguri do mbeteshin vetem moderatoret dhe ndoshta 100 antar-e ne forum!


Done te thote qe mbahen standarte te ulta pjesmarrje ne forum me qellim qe te ket me shume anetare forumi.Atehere ne rregull une mendova qe te permisohet kualiteti i shkrimeve.

P.sh. hapet nje teme dhe shkrimet devijojne qe ne postimet e para dhe nuk kane te bejne fare me temen por "qerim hesapesh" ndermjet anetareve.Eshte qesharake kur sheh ofendime te ndersjellta te cilet cilesohen si normale dhe nuk ndeshkohen !!!! 

Une vetem propozova ,le te behet ashtu sic thote Populli  :ngerdheshje:  te mos me cilesojne diktator.

----------


## qeveriablu

> po une mendoj qe edhe kritika duhet te egzistoje po kuptohet deri ne ate masen qe mos te fyhen antaret ndermjet vete.....


Toni,une mendova te sanksionohen fyerjet,ofendimet sepse eshte nen cdo nivel te lexosh shkrime ku fershellejn ofendime te cfardo lloji.Ky postim qe permban fyerje te shihet qarte kartoni i kuq.
Ndersa devijimet nga tema eshte e qarte qe nuk mund te mbahen edhe pse nje forum serioz nuk do lejonte as kete ....

----------


## qeveriablu

> oret_e_vona,e shef cfar njerez mban toka?,,qeveriablu'' ne vend qe te punson njerzimin,do i largoj nga detyra edhe moderatoret pra!


Anonime , e kisha me te mire....nuk jam aq i keq....pra,edhe moderatoret perdorin sharje,atehere shkojme keshtu sic eshte.E qarte qe i konvenon dikujt -pronareve te forumit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## qeveriablu

> Persa i perket asaj qe ti ke shtrruar me lart pak a shum po  e ben si ne kohen e xhaxhit ( Enver )


Jo,jo largqofte te bejme sikur Xhaxhi...Ai pushkatonte per nje fjale goje...une propozova masa qe te ulen postimet me ofendime dhe te ulen banalitet .....

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> Kisha disa propozime stafit te Forumit Shqiptar neqoftese do i shihte te udhes ti aplikonte apo te pakten ti merrte ne shqyrtim :
> 
>  *Postimet qe jane jashte Teme apo permbajne fyerje personale -Te jipet karton i kuq ne fund te postimit perkates,kartoni i kuq duhet qarte te shihet ne fund te shkrimit .Kartoni te permbaje pike ndeshkuese te themi 50 pike.
> 
>  *Postimet qe marrin kartonin e kuq nuk mund te komentohen apo citohen nga anetaret e tjere -qellimi eshte qe te mos degjeneron tema ne fyerje personale dhe shkrime off-topic.Citimi apo komentimi i shkrimeve qe kane marr karton do te ndeshkohen me karton te kuq dhe pike negative.
> 
>  *Troll (provokim ) te ndeshkohen me karton te kuq.Pike negative 100.
> 
>  *Piket max. negative qe do i mbledh anetari te themi 1000 pike -do plotesonte kushtin qe te perjashtohet perfundimisht nga forumi.
> ...


-----------------
Ke përkrahjen time të plotë.
Ndoshta ka edhe ndonjë formë vlerësimi edhe për  moderatorët.
Janë disa ekscentrik...,zoti ishalla i ruan !

----------


## xfiles

cfare e cileson nje postim si jashte teme? Ndonjehere behen devijime interesante dhe konstruktive te temave.
Cfare cilesohet si provokim? Kjo ndryshon nga pikepamja e sejcilit.
Madje nuk dihet akoma sakte se cfare mund te cilesohet si ofendim, se perderisa turqit konsiderojne ofenduese faktet historike i bie ta pergjysmojme forumin historik, ose te perjashtojme cdo jo besimtar meqe kritika me e vogel ndaj nje fje konsiderohet ofendim per ata.
Ose do perjashtonim edhe te gjithe ata qe shajne serbet dhe greket se ketu kam vene re qe te shiturit e grekut mbrohen jashte mase, shembull censura qe i beri nje teme Urieli, ah more uriel na dole tradhetar, si pate guxim more ti dilje ne krah nje personi aq negativ. Me qafe pac veten.

Po te jemi realist, nje forum cilesor do te thoshte nje forum me pak postime dhe me pak anetar, dmth nuk behet.

----------


## qeveriablu

> cfare e cileson nje postim si jashte teme? Ndonjehere behen devijime interesante dhe konstruktive te temave.


Pershendetje  Dosja X  :buzeqeshje:  te shkruash jasht teme eshte bere ligj p.sh. tema eshte "Atributet e Zotit" ndersa tema degjeneron ne argumentime te llojit "Cilet klerik shqiptar te krishter apo ato musliman jane me te merituar per pavaresine e Shqiperise" :pa dhembe:   dhe keshtu vazhdojne forumistet ti mbushin faqet e temes e tema nuk ka lidhje me ate qe shkruhet.Natyrisht qe eshte e pranueshme te behen nga njehere devijime konstruktive dhe interesante por dalja total jasht teme eshte qesharake.Mungon disipline intelektuale te shtjellohet tema me postime cilesore....



> Cfare cilesohet si provokim? Kjo ndryshon nga pikepamja e sejcilit.
> Madje nuk dihet akoma sakte se cfare mund te cilesohet si ofendim, se perderisa turqit konsiderojne ofenduese faktet historike i bie ta pergjysmojme forumin historik, ose te perjashtojme cdo jo besimtar meqe kritika me e vogel ndaj nje fje konsiderohet ofendim per ata.


Mendoj qe eshte e qarte cka eshte ofendimi p.sh. vetem pse i ben oponenc dhe shpreh nje mendim ndryshe per nje ngjarje te caktuar te thote direkt "O idiot ti nuk di gje " !!! ndersa shkrime qe jane Troll (provokim) ka sa te duash qellimi i forumistit qe shkruan ne kete menyre lehte mund te cilesohet shkrimi troll - kur shihet qarte qe nuk done te jap kontributin ne teme por qellimi i tij eshte te nxjerr reagime emocionale te bashkbiseduesit qe menjehere degjeneron ne fyerje...
Une mendoj nuk duhet denuar per qendrimin qe mban forumisti per nje ngjarje te caktuar por shtremberimi me qellim i fakteve historike duhet denuar si propagand antishqiptare ne forum.Por neqoftese kjo propagand tolerohet nga ata qe jane te detyruar te mos e lejojn - pra moderatoret, atehere nuk e di cduhet bere,ky eshte mjerimi yne...



> Ose do perjashtonim edhe te gjithe ata qe shajne serbet dhe greket se ketu kam vene re qe te shiturit e grekut mbrohen jashte mase


 Ata qe shajne grekun dhe sllavin nuk duhet perjashtuar por duhet perkrahur...fyerja ndaj armiqeve gjenetik te shqiptareve duhet te tolerohet  :buzeqeshje:  por fyerjet ndaj antishqiptareve fqinj duhen te jene pak me suptile.Shkoni vizitoni forumet sllave do te shihni se behet propaganda me e ndyre dhe e zeze kunder kombit tone...ne duhet tia kthem ne te njejten menyre...Nuk te kuptoj pse nje forumist shqiptar ne kete forum shqiptare te perjashtohet pse shane greko / sllavet !!!!!




> Po te jemi realist, nje forum cilesor do te thoshte nje forum me pak postime dhe me pak anetar, dmth nuk behet.


Pajtohem ,qe aty ku ka shume forumist edhe shkrimet jane me te dobeta.Por nuk don te thote qe te mos kete aspak moderatur.Duhet se paku te mbahet nje nivel minimal diskutimi dhe sjellje dinjiteti te forumisteve.

----------


## -BATO-

Këto gjëra nuk zgjidhen me formula, por me dëshirë. Po të duan mëdhenjtë, eh si i rregullojnë gjërat, po qëllimisht i lënë kështu, se u intereson.

Këtu hapur fare disa tifozë të PD-së, përkrahen dhe favorizohen, ndërsa të tjerët që u përgjigjen me të njëjtën gjuhë, përjashtohen ose u fshihen shkrimet. 

Nuk ndodh vetëm në politikë dhe fe, po në çdo debat.

Mua vetë më luftojnë me mënyra të ulëta, më fshijnë shkrimet dhe ndihmojnë ata që debatojnë me mua. Ndonjëherë fshijnë fshehurazi të gjithë temën ku kam bërë shkrime, dhe kur i pyes pse u fshi, thonë që u fshi gabimisht. 

Hileqarët janë të lindur dhe nuk rregullohen, kështu që mos u lodhni duke kërkuar drejtësi.

----------


## oret_e_vona

Nqs Tema ska ofendime ateher ska pse fshihen , ky fenomen eshte ber jetesor tashme ne kete Forum .

----------


## mario_kingu

o lal po u vun edhe ligjet e komunizmit ne forum mori fund  forumi wtf edhe ketu keto ligje 
o lal prandaj i thon virtuale pak liri ;D 

pastaj sa per te tjerat i regullojn moderator/smod/admin mos ja ki merakun punen e tyre e bejn tamam

----------


## s0ni

Moshen nen 18 vjec mos ta lejojne te regjistrohej. Mire te sharat por dhe shakate shume here dalin jashte rregullave se miresjelljes/etikes. 

Ne nenforume te caktuara mos te lejohen shkrime vetem me dy rrjeshta. Dhe pse vete e kam me te lehte te jap mendimin tim shkurt, nese do ishte nje rregull i tille do ta respektoja.

----------


## Rina_87

Ani karton te kuq ne fund te postimit? !

Jo more se na sakatosin moderatoret me kartone te kuq, se jo vetem anetaret, por as moderatoret nuk jane aq  ne nivel kesajde (nejse me perjashtime se ka edhe moderues tamam  :rrotullo syte:  )

Ndodh qe moderatori (ketu) do ta jepte kartonin e kuq ne postime vetem per pike te qejfit dhe kur nuk i pelqen atij postimi dhe pse postimi mund te jete ne rregull - seriozisht a! nga pervoja po flas. Ndodh qe moderatori s'e lexon temen hic per cka o debati dhe ta jep te kuqe se anetarin tjeter e njeh nga mesazhet pr.. apo edhe nga piket e reputacionit kur ja bejne bravo njeri-tjetrit  :pa dhembe:  apo ku po e di une  :pa dhembe: 

Dhe ketu kemi nepotizem ne njefare menyre e qe besa dhe korrupcion sic po duket lol

----------

